# 3ware RAID DEVICE-ERROR

## mcnutty

Hi,

I've got an array of 4 drives in RAID 5 on a 9650 3ware RAID card. The other day my system started acting funny, i.e. lots of ioerrors saying the partition was mounted read only. I rebooted and everything was more or less fine. Except, the 3ware cli tools reported that one of my disks reported a device error and the array was in the process of rebuilding. There doesn't seem to be much in the user manual about this, but searching the internet it sounds as if this is pretty serious. However, I've used the SMART tools to run long tests on each of the drives and none of them report any errors, nor are any of the normalized values close to their thresholds. There are also no errors, as far as I can see, in /var/log/messages. So does anyone know what's going on? Is it actually serious? Did my drive hiccup? Maybe it was the card or something else?

I'll post any additional information necessary, but I'm not sure what would be useful so I'll wait until someone has a suggestion.

Any help greatly appreciated.

Thanks

----------

